# JD 6400 park lock



## cleon111 (Dec 18, 2012)

I am looking at a john deere 6400 (1993, 10000 hrs) The owner said that the parking lock worked when he bought the tractor but he broke it when he shift it into park when the tractor was not at a complete stop. He says he has continued using it ever since and there has been no problem. Can this lead to other problems down the road? I talked to a JD dealer and they said it is a 24 hour job ($3500.00 parts and tax included). I was wondering if it can be used as is without other concerns, apart from parking on a hill, which he says he uses the bucket if necessary.


----------



## cheoah (Dec 23, 2012)

The faulty parking pawl should not cause you problems other than rolling away unless chocked. Ours has been bad for several thousand hours, but stays parked on a grinder-mixer in the granary.


----------

